

Ask HN: Who is more valuable- Top tier Engineer or top tier bus. guy? - beezkneez

I ask this as not a simple question but knowing that the utility of an incremental engineer vs. one extra bd guy varies at different points within the company&#x27;s business cycle.<p>I just want to start a convo as to when people have experienced scenarios where the other side (if bd than engineer; if engineer than bd) became extremely valuable in the success of a startup.
======
czbond
A business person. You can have the best tech in the world, but still not have
a business. You can have no tech person, and still have a good business.

